# Wanted: Toronto Apartment or Room for Rent



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey guys. This is really off topic but we've had some more Toronto people join the forum recently and I need some help for a friend of mine. 

My good friend just got married recently. Her and her husband are very happy together and they moved out to BC to live near his family in a house that his family owns. The thing you have to know about her husband is that he has Cystic Fibrosis. When they met he was in Toronto awaiting a lung transplant which didn't look like it would come fast enough. Thankfully it did and he seemed to be doing well for a long time. After the Transplant they got married right away and he seemed stable enough to move back home to BC. Recently his lung function dropped again and it looks like he may need another transplant. CF care in Toronto is better so this is really the best place for him to be right now. They are coming back to Toronto tonight. They will be able to stay with family and friends for a while but desperately need a cheap apartment in downtown Toronto (near Toronto General Hospital) or on the subway line. 

If anyone has a room for rent or knows of an apartment building downtown that rents to low income families please let me know. It's breaking my heart that they have to go through this again and I can't think of anything worse than going through it far away from home without a permanent place to stay.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Have they looked at student housing? Though it is a little late and all the cheap student apartments are probably taken. But in a few weeks, a few should pop up for those who are dropping out. 
I know when my ex's mom was trying to rent out her basement, she advertised through YorkU website cause they were in downsview. 

Up my way is probably a bit too far(yonge&finch) but I can still keep an eye out


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Student housing is a good idea although in my experience it is sort of overpriced for what you get but I'm looking at every option.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya they sometimes are. But U of T and all the others down there should have advertising websites for other people just wanting to rent out a place. At least it's a quick compilation of places for rent. 

I know there are a few places near High Park as well, so it wouldn't hurt to look in that area. Many of those houses are made into apartments as well.


----------

